# age



## pheonix34hunter (Feb 24, 2009)

14, 15 in june


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

just turned 16 last month


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

pheonix34hunter said:


> 14, 15 in june


June's still a ways away though:lol:.

I'm 18.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I turn 16 on the 28th


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

14 soon.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

13 but 14 in december $$$$$$$ for a new bow


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

16. 3 days away from my drivers license as well.


----------



## hoytarchery7 (Apr 28, 2009)

just turned 17 two weeks ago:darkbeer:


----------



## MOhunter13 (Oct 18, 2009)

12!


----------



## chaosboy (Sep 30, 2009)

im just 13.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

14 for me


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

17....18 in april


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

16. 17 in February.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Turned 14 sept 20


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

14 will be 15 in February


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

10gblevins02 said:


> 17....18 in april


Same here man, when is yours, mine is the 15th


----------



## jpnd1 (Sep 27, 2009)

16 But 17 in January. So where all do you guys live?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

im 16


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

im 18

turning 19 Nov 1st:darkbeer:


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

Joe(y) said:


> Same here man, when is yours, mine is the 15th


mines the 24th


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm 14.


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

im 15


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

jpnd1 said:


> So where all do you guys live?


The great state of Ky. where NASP was founded.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

16 

17 in SEPTember

in be from GA


----------



## chaseingmuleys (Nov 4, 2007)

im 18


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey southern boy, how do you like you JBK strings? Jeff is a fellow PSE staffer that I know.


----------



## Reese2000 (Oct 1, 2009)

*Age*

Im 10


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

14 be 15 in march I am a young one


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

born some 18 years ago first bow when i was 6


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

20 in a month


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

x-force hunter said:


> Hey southern boy, how do you like you JBK strings? Jeff is a fellow PSE staffer that I know.


i love the string
i have not liked another set more than his 
simply the best damn string maker ever


----------



## Yupp (Dec 27, 2007)

MOHALucan said:


> 20 in a month


yea im turning 20 in may  all grown up


----------



## War-Valley-Boy (Oct 13, 2009)

16 Live in: Tennessee 

-----------------------------------------

New Question: How old were you when you killed your first deer?


----------



## b.a.muskie (Oct 7, 2009)

16/ohio/april 4


----------



## Albtraum (Jul 10, 2009)

18, California


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

15
and ready for a driver's licence


----------



## RollinCoal2 (Nov 1, 2009)

turned 18 last month


----------



## deerhunter5 (Jul 27, 2009)

turned 14 on sept. 11


----------



## allyk_watkins (Nov 5, 2009)

I am 11. I shoot a left handed browning micro-midas 3. 20" draw @ 40#. This is my first year bow hunting. I have already killed a squirel and missed a doe.


----------

